# What is a good handgun to hunt deer and hogs?



## kerooks (Feb 11, 2010)

I am wanting to purchase a handgun and add scope to hunt deer and hogs.  Preferably a revolver.  What are some of the best calibers and manufactures?  Thanks


----------



## deer slayer 25 (Feb 11, 2010)

44 mag


----------



## kerooks (Feb 11, 2010)

What manufacture has the best shooting .44mag?


----------



## tellico (Feb 11, 2010)

*These are my 2*

This is mine and my sons 44's


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ruger's are built like a tank, Easiest gun in creation to do a trigger job on, and mine have all been more accurate than I am.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like the Ruger revolvers personally.
I would go with 44 mag too.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2010)

At the distances you'll likely shoot, you dont need the best; you need adequate and serviceable.  If you havent shot many revolvers you may not want to begin with a 44m and factory ammo.  The 44s will however shoot 44 spl and that's what you ought to learn with.  When you have some proficiency you can shoot the full power loads. It is to your advantage if someone will load ammo for you, or you can learn it yourself.  If you know you're going to keep hunting a long time it is better to go ahead and buy a good 44 and learn it.  Over the years you'll appreciate the 44.   rp


----------



## kerooks (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kerooks (Feb 12, 2010)

*What is the best handgun scope for a .44mag?*

What is the best handgun scope for a .44mag that will hold its zero due to the recoil?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 12, 2010)

kerooks said:


> What is the best handgun scope for a .44mag that will hold its zero due to the recoil?



Any of the good pistold scopes (Leupold, Weaver, Bushnell and even Swift) will hold their zeros.  So the real question comes down to what you can afford and whether you want a variable or fixed power scope.

I would say a good 4x scope will be all that you need for a good hunting revolver.


----------



## Balrog (Feb 13, 2010)

I would go with the Ruger Blackhawk in 44 magnum.  As for scopes, I prefer Nikon to Leupold, but both are good.  I would probably not go but to about 2x.


----------



## dertiedawg (Feb 15, 2010)

I have the Ruger Super Redhawk 44mag with a Simmons Pro Hunter Variable scope.  Over 5,000 rounds with it and no problems at all whatsoever with the gun or the scope. However, I would suggest a fixed scope 2x or 4x, the variable is heavier than the fixed and I always use the lowest setting.  Also, I like the fact that I can quickly and easily take the scope on and off without losing zero. I carry it as my primary hunting gun with the scope for gun season and as a backup without the scope when bear hunting with a bow or ML (make sure you have your carry permit if you carry during bow season though).


----------



## golffreak (Feb 15, 2010)

I vote for the .44 mag as well. Many a deer have been killed with a .44 mag.


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Feb 17, 2010)

Your first question I recommend a 44 mag.I like the Ruger's and the Smith's. I've never been a Taurus fan I guess they are okay just not for me..

As for scopes I wouldn't go over a 2x. I was going to order a 4x Leupold. Like you I asked questions and everyone told me go with the 2x.The higher the power the more movement you'll see in the scope.Unless you're steady as a rock you are going to have movement. It might be different if you are using a rest. You'll get a better sight picture with the lower power.

I'm sure you've noticed if you're shooting a rifle set on a real high power you can see your pulse in the scope. Shooting a handgun with a scope it's magnified.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Feb 18, 2010)

ive got a taurus, and have a bushnel trophy aimpoint sight on it.  me and the piston fell from my stand this year and both of us hit the ground.  after i got strong enough to shoot, at twenty yds all 6 holes touched each other. at 40 all holes touched. at 100 6x in a 4" group.  i decided not to adjust the aimpoint, even after it fell.  taurus is a good solid revolver that will give you years of service.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Piston?*



rodney carpenter said:


> ive got a taurus, and have a bushnel trophy aimpoint sight on it.  me and the piston fell from my stand this year and both of us hit the ground.  after i got strong enough to shoot, at twenty yds all 6 holes touched each other. at 40 all holes touched. at 100 6x in a 4" group.  i decided not to adjust the aimpoint, even after it fell.  taurus is a good solid revolver that will give you years of service.



Whats a piston got to do with a revolver?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 19, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Whats a piston got to do with a revolver?



I think he meant to type "pistol", not piston.


----------



## airboat-tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

*Handguns for DEER/HOGS*

I've taken lots of DEER/HOGS (in Fla. Everglades),w/.45 L.Colt & .44 mag. all w/open sights. Don't see any need for scope as most all shots are 5 to 20 yds. I have successfully shot several deer at approx. 100 yds. w/open sights w/.45 L.Colt.(Ruger Bisley). Best to use  7 1/2"  bbl. and 255 gr./240 gr. cast hard lead bullets, no scope. What a "rush" when you do it That's my deal anyway. Hope u can do it too someday! Good luck!


----------



## Win1917 (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.freedomarms.com/


----------

